# Can you treat popeye with melafix?



## edmlfc (Aug 6, 2007)

I have one Blue Ram that has developed popeye. He lives in a 90 gallon planted community with :
5- Angelfish
2-Pleco
1-otto cat
2-chinese algea eaters
6-apistos
5-cory's
6-rosey reds
The ram is the only one that has popeye and it's only one eye. My water: Amm.0, Nitrtie 0, Ph 6.8, Nitrate 0-5
Water Changes: 25% weekly. Tank has been set up for over a year.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Popeye is usually a bacterial infection but sometimes caused by poor water quality. Blue rams are very sensitive to water quality and stress issues. It may not do well with the chinese algae eaters. I'd put it in a hospital tank, treat it with antibiotics and keep careful watch on water quality. Melafix won't be enough if its a bacterial infection.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Most of the time, you can treat popeye with Melafix and daily water changes.

If you don't see improvement after a week, you might switch to an antibiotic. (Sulfa or erythromycin would be my choice.)


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

Would it be wise to treat an entire tank or to set up a hospital tank? I have a blue ram that's developed Corneybacteriosis (popeye) in 1 eye also. Will be a pain to catch though... i have a 620t with LOTS of hiding places.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It isn't going to hurt to use Melafix and daily water changes on your main tank. It's probably less stressful on the fish and on you!

Should the problem persist and you have to switch to antibiotics, you might want to isolate the fish for treatment. :thumb:


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Generally when a fish has Popeye only in one eye it is due to trauma. Possibly 
from other aggressive fish or from a sharp object in the aquarium. Continue 
to treat with Melafix and do water changes. Also monitor any aggression
towards this fish and move to another tank if necessary.


----------

